# What did santa leave under the tree for you?



## Boone501 (Dec 13, 2008)

G'day guys, merry xmas and all, 
just thought I'd start the inevitable thread, what did 'santa' bring you?

Hehe, I think Ive been good this year, the missus did a great job....

an environet,
floating gaff,
floating pliers,
leashes,
trolling lures
gulp's
Gilly's book 
yakking gloves
yakking dvd.

a great haul there, no kids yet for us, so i got spoilt.
i think the tally will go down once some rugrats arrive.

have a great day ppl!


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

nothin under the tree...just somethin under the bush.... 8) 

kids got all the 'material' presents.... 

.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Santa brought me a 72L Icey-Tek esky, absolutely awesome esky. 12 days of ice and plenty of room for all the fish I am yet to catch. If I don't catch fish it will hold plenty of beer ! :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

220cm 2 piece paddle
enviro net
10lb braid
voucher for humminbird 
multi purpose fishing pliers
season 6 of scrubs
little bro gave me season 1 of scrubs.
a ripleys believe it or not book
speedo shorts 8) 
and from the grany and cousins i got a bit of moneyz that will turn into a new rod 8) 8) 8) 8)      

i think i went pretty well lol


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

We got our Daughter a Wii. It has already caused carnage. I smashed the light fitting off the lounge room playing tennis. :shock:


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Stohlquist fisherman PFD (YES!)
Tackle Shop voucher
T-shirts
Money

Very happy. Money and tackle shop voucher are going towards my new super breaming setup, hopefully in time for the ABT comp at H+C...


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

A few non-fishing items which I won't repeat :shock: , plus a Standard Horizon HX750S Floating handheld VHF with 6W output. You beauty.   
Ground control to Major Tom.....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Loomis PBR844S 15-30lb 7' spin rod.
Waterproof case and headphones for my iPod.
Wind up headtorch.
And a sleep-in.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Its amazing how clued up woman are these days buying fishing gear and such,,i see them march into BCF and places like that full of confidence on what they are looking for,,,,,,,,,,

Years ago they would walk around with glazed and blank looks ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I got 6 stumpjumpers and a casio tide watch, an a pile of non fishy stuff for the top of the wardrobe


----------



## SgtWilson (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet FA


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

Head lamp,
squid jigz,
pocket scale/mesuring tape tool,
a berkley rod rack for the wall 
waterproof bag for phone and wallet,
a deposit on rudder !!
and other stuff in the mail i guess lol,

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfP9jBkAADdfgAAQQO/3sSYn0Aq//9/wMAEDARTyp7U2pGagaaDQMmnqaAyaY1AwAAAAA0GgDQDQDUyaaRqZpkEno1DQAAAeo/UTgIE85rpLoRpZ9sQKfYgSj8R+Uvy2QQocSr0ImqYJmBEW7TkMlAjGPxWvtkknnwMcuqOYxnGbkXOtr4EWF3CiqCVA1GHpRSyiG3r2jXcIbwDWtKDuGk1rZFaGZvfotylw1vvaXg5COqSQTao8b9TsfkXnZt4E4oW4CsWgmEgfUEXA4MHfNnc34NlJL+zs0HlF6GciutwkzeS4l1Py3OaqfmiE0GgrMIuStQGyZDYQ5q3VGCzcVyXA792p0s6VqpM7WTBOLY2kjCLmn+4XpmDji+j4RhDGASwMiT7j37VFrgsL6m88Wg80bB+gKuA4Q4i7kinChIef7GDI


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

pretty neat runnabout red...... 

a bit quicker than the yak?

merry xmas mate.

.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

I got this baby(tyrnos 16) and a much needed new fiberglass paddle. 8) 








WATCHOUT MARLIN!!! :twisted:


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I got some nice stuff form the Wife and MIL

Underwater Camera 8MP
Rudder for the Kingy
$100 Westfield voucher
$150 BCF voucher
$50 Visa thingy
CD
Book
USB cup warmer (for work)
Board shorts (good ones for a change)

Still waiting on Brother/Sister and Mum/Dad's stuff


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Well santa left me an ipod touch which I'm using right now to send this and veiw the site. How cool is that? 
Anyway we also got two sequel kayaks which are due to come at any moment also some of my photography printed into some big picture frames to hang on the walls.

Another funny thing was that everybody bought a bottle of sunscreen and zinc fore so now I have two big bottles of hamilton quadblock and a giant bottle of clear zinc. Kinda wondering if they are trying to prevent me from getting skin cancer?

Great things these iPod things are!


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Side note...How good are the iPod Touches !


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

GREAT! Hanging out for some good movies to dowload to it!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

red great looking stacer, now i would find it hard to buy a boat and then convince wife it was more a present for her than me. if you pull that one off you must apply to get into politics,

did some experimenting with hauling yak behind boat.(didnt have camera unfortunately). your adventure is fairly long from memory but if you pass tow rope thru mirage slot a few times and trim it up right you should be able to tow it at a good speed with just its backside in the water.place some sort of padded bracing under the yak on the transom you have to let it out a certain distance depending on the wash, you could even buy some racks and put it on the stacer for even longer trips. now red if youre a really good salesman you can probably get her these for wifes birthday. seriously youll never catch more fish from a boat then a kayak but it might give you some extra range.maybe park it at amity and explore out the front of nth stradbroke.

great stuff cheers pete


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

my 16 year old daughter actually made a rod for me during year 11 this year - unreal light tip rod perfect for throwing plastics- bloody good job of it too i say - and the boys chucked in an okuma flame reel to finish it off - cheers all JohnO


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Leatherman skeletool - my pressy to myself








I really _really_ like this tool for kayaking. Small, light & with multiple attach/securing options. 








It got blooded on it's 1st day of comission, on a flatty and tailor on a picture-perfect xmas morning over the Jervis Bay area









I got one of the new Hobie rashi's (from work Santa) as well, which also was christened this morning.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a nice skeletool once, it's at the bottom of the russell river somewhere now.


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

The kids got me a few cheap hard bodies and plastics.
The wife got me a new hybrid bike and permission to purchase a Hobie Outfitter as soon as I get a price from Pauly.
Can't complain about that haul.

Merry Christmas
Wayne


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah red sideways would probably work though aluminium boats do bounce a bit, if it is a stacer , good choice because i think they have the millenium hull and are made by the quintrex mob and are actually as good as a quintrex just not as heavily advertised and so cheaper. the mariner (if thats your engine) is a good unit. use the best 2 stroke oil you can (quicksilver or similar) the sacrificial zinc anode fell off the bottom of my first one years ago and smashed the prop and injured the driveshaft which then broke a few trips later so make sure thats tight (the nut loosens as it corrodes).

cheers pete


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

I got nothing remotely to do with fishing but I got over a dozen presents and *that* was just from my wife.
A GPS for the car and a nintendo wii with extra remote and a game. That was 3 of the gifts. How spoilt am I ? ? ?


----------



## mrwoodo (Nov 5, 2008)

Pretty slim pickings for me - I got a nice belt (leather one, not backhanded one) from the wife. I got her that Jamie Durie outdoor book. We agreed to go budget this xmas, as we're saving for Tahiti next year  Was great fun to watch my 3yr old boy rip open his presents, he was physically _shaking_ with excitement! As far as fishing/yakking stuff I don't think my wife realises how badly afflicted I am with this new hobby - I'll be dropping hints, placing mags around the house, grumbling about how I might get bigger fish if I had a better rod, etc etc.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

good luck getting it in Ant. If you have half the trouble I had one year then it's well worth the bickies to get a man in!!

I got three books by David Sedaris, enough chocolate to keep me well awake when I should be in bed right now, a wad of cash towards a new 10 kg outfit.....yes!!!!!!....... and a stack of well meaning top of the wardrobe crap to dislodge all the dust that sat on last years top of the wardrobe crap.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i got a heaps nice waterproof watch, bcf voucher, new beach towel, t-curve and i got a new 2 room tent with screen house attached plus other stuff... my kids got a wii... ive had just as much fun as them on it lol oh and if anyones seen the "bop its" they are AWESOMELY addictive!!!!! (my kids got one each - really for me hehe)


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

I got plenty,included were some new wii games...At 50ish you can tell I'm just a big kid at heart...

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I was contemplating on gifts yesterday as I got another 3 pairs of shorts.....I doubt anyone gave me nappies at age 1 Christmas, but for the next 68 Christmases after that, some bastard has tried to dress me with clothes of every kind.

Luckily many are converted to knowing chocolate is the perfect Dodge gift, so the spoils were not to bad on the day ;-)


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

On the fishing side of things my GF got me a SS fish smoker, An Abalone/Dive knife and a filleting kit, and she doesn't even like seafood. She's a keeper 

We also scored a Wii, seems like it's the must have gift this Christmas.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Penn SF750 SSm reel to replace my Abu beach reel that had seen better times. Very happy as I bought in 3 good Salmon from the beach.

A sandwich toaster device to cook toasted sandos and a bunch of other stuff. Got some Yamashita squid jigs that I am pretty happy with as they got me a bunch of squid off Murrays Beach in Lake Macquarie yesterday off the yak. All good until I realised that my darling 7 year old son had submerged my Daiwa Sol 2000 into the salt water for about 5 minutes. :twisted:

JT


----------



## mickldo (Nov 29, 2008)

A chick magnet yellow Kingy


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

T's and boardies, boardies and T's, they can go in the cupboard with the others I still haven't worn from the last 2 years. Best present of all was sailing the AI yesterday evening when    a pod of Dolphins joined me, the first one came up right between the amas and kayak, scared the Christmas lunch out of me.  Leaping out of the water at the bow  , somersaults  and tail dancing  at 5/6 knots, MAGNIFICENT ;-) ;-) . They stayed with me for 1/2 an hour, it was a real BUZZZZZZZZZ. 8) 8)

Today (Boxing day) I sailed out off Mt Martha to meet + cheer on an old mate if I could get close enough, any closer we could of shook hands :shock: , wash certainly threw the AI around. They were in the Melbourne to Portsea yacht race, they continue to Hobart tomorrow as part of the Sydney to Hobart. Depending on the weather I might sail out with (behind) them to see them off!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Lots of money from various rellies, a great bottle of this Diesel aftershave from my cousin, good stuff, a bottle of slate bourbon from one of my aunties, choccies from various people and a collapsible bucket. The bloke to beat this year was my biological dad who I saw for the second time in 13 years (and the 1st was only a fortnight ago). He gave me a bunch of shells (long story), some asian noodles (long story too but a surprisingly thoughtful gift), a bottle of chivas regal and $100.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Mostly cash and tackle store vouchers for me, but did receive 1 lovely new Team Daiwa Battler rod   
It gets its 1st run tomorrow 8)


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Olympus 795 SW camera... looks the dogs danglies


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmm. I guess I did pretty well. Usual t-shirts (which I guess will get out on the yak when 
they're a little older), sock'n'jocks (Can anyone tell me where single socks go??? Or for that matter, 
the newest undies ~ I can ALWAYS find the oldest ones!), and ONE kayak/fishing pressie, a padded 
seat to go on top of my existing sit-on-top seat. I have been complaining of sore bum-cheeks...
...the bony bits. It will be good to try it out on longer paddles.

I REALLY tried to hint about other much needed fishing things but they didn't arrive (never will understand 
the workings of the Fat Bastard...he works in mysterious ways!). Nor will I ever really get the missus...
...I wasn't allowed to buy the PERFECT fishing/tide watch for myself off eBay in November because it was the 
ideal present for the kids to get me! Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

I got a 2 piece carbon paddle, a eagle fishfinder, $230, folding knife, pliers knife clippers etc and some deodorant from my cousin. What is he trying to say!


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

Imaddictedtofishing said:


> I got a 2 piece carbon paddle, a eagle fishfinder, $230, folding knife, pliers knife clippers etc and some deodorant from my cousin. What is he trying to say!


mate, wait till you get a box of breath mints and half a dozen odor eater insoles, then be worried


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i got afew sx40s a berkley dropshot 8-10kg [ for chasing gws of longo] some tuff braid, anew bream sp reel [shimano]a few more sx40s,a crap[ebay]sp bream rod [lets see how long it takes before i break this one ], and a ticket to top gear oh and a new pedle system for my yak

good on you santa :lol: :lol: :lol:

craig


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Grunt said:


> We got our Daughter a Wii. It has already caused carnage. I smashed the light fitting off the lounge room playing tennis. :shock:


Have a look at http://www.wiihaveaproblem.com you're not alone.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

i got a devorce,
lost my job, the money was out from the bank,I lost my house an had to move interstate! 
and lost another 30K to her lawyer.i got my kayak the dog and a old car. :lol: 
all in all i cant complain :?


----------



## Baldric (Dec 1, 2008)

My Outfitter was my present from the missus, although I got it early to start playing around with it early.

From the bro, inlaws, mum etc I got:

3x Scotty Rod Holders, 2 with extenders (need to get an extender for the third)
Some books
Fishing tackle voucher

Thats most of it. The Hobie takes the cake for my favourite though! 

Will have to take some pics and post them once I start adding to the yak.

Baldric


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

chris58 said:


> i got a devorce,
> lost my job, the money was out from the bank,I lost my house an had to move interstate!
> and lost another 30K to her lawyer.i got my kayak the dog and a old car. :lol:
> all in all i cant complain :?


Sheeeeeeit Chris. NO ONE deserves THAT kinda pressie...how's your health? I hope you walked out with that at least! How old's the dog?????? ;-)


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

mcbigg said:


> Grunt said:
> 
> 
> > We got our Daughter a Wii. It has already caused carnage. I smashed the light fitting off the lounge room playing tennis. :shock:
> ...


Thanks

That site is us at the moment


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A nice little Olympus U1050SW waterproof camera for the yak. NICE!


----------



## shortie (May 18, 2008)

it wouldnt fit under the tree, but the cheque to buy it with did.
Picking up a new revo as soon as sunstate hobie opens after the xmas break.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdVEBq4AABHfgAAQQLUACCAAFAA/7d/gIABgamI1PVMZMkNHlPU9T1DGExMmAmAAQlFLYvqhFZK36T3Y3KVG+Vtk+455OK8WmygK6U1+zr+n2YgDoqbyFU0jvh5M44XgyPyalpjGIPjASGXmh52cE1LgF/F3JFOFCQ1UQGrg


----------



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Gday All

Sorry to say it but I beat everyone! Thats right. I got a little baby girl on Xmas eve. Samantha Grace 9lb 6oz.      

MAD


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTWEgmkAAC7fgAAQcCWBMiSiXEo/778wMAC5YVNojJoyBoAAAMQim1DygaADTQAAANFPJT2ommg0bU8pkDQPSGODkKwE0b6HgllNcD0+VspuSZ/kOr04fKFrbKMW/7dT2xtBBOYpBYA1KBmDiYqg0vbpbstmLkDK+27QXETfgMncBXIEpXTEEUYEihSAkeSM9O4jTxTZmX8k1hW8gNYEW1kUYeOa+D6p40CmQoYQEiQZsksVNAt1wwK/5hvCADE0g9+LuSKcKEgawkE0gA==


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good onya mad 9lb 6oz is a bit of a whopper mate, i think u should put young samantha grace on the brag mat for us

cheers and congrats pete


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

Grunt said:


> mcbigg said:
> 
> 
> > Grunt said:
> ...


i like my household items too much to buy one of those things


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

It is great fun, actually better than great. Almost as good as Yakking. Real family fun.


----------

